# Long Stay Visitor Visa documents needed?



## nrlaurin

I will be applying for a long-stay visitor visa (1 year) in late 2022. Making sure I have all my documents in order as early as I can though. The name on my birth certificate, drivers license and passport are the same (my maiden name), and I will be of course using that name when I apply. However, I went through a few name changes over the years (due to two marriages and two divorces) and my name was legally restored on the divorce decrees back to my maiden name.

Do I need to be ready with translated versions of the divorce decrees, which are quite lengthy, to prove the paper trail of my name changes, or is that overkill since my birth certificate matches my passport now? Should I expect them to do a deep dive into my name-change history?

What other document-related surprises can I expect? I have airbnbs set up and prepaid for the entire year I will be there, with the contracts available of course. I will have global health insurance in place when I apply, as required. And by then I will be retired and receiving a more-than-sufficient USA-government pension to satisfy the income requirement.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would keep the divorce paperwork available, but unless you're asked for it specifically, don't offer it. As long as you are applying for your visa in the same name as what is on your birth certificate, it shouldn't be a problem. Also, when applying for a visa, it's far less likely they'll ask for translations - since it's kind of assumed that the consulate staff have at least a fair knowledge of the local language (especially English in the US). Normally, they only ask for your complete "name history" when you go for French nationality - since all that needs to be documented on your French birth certificate - but that's a long ways off just now. <g>

It sounds like you're pretty much ready to go. When it's time to request an appointment, they'll give you a list of what documents you'll need - and generally speaking, if they decide to ask for something more, they will give you time to get the additional stuff (plus, you can discuss possible alternatives at your appointment if something will be difficult or impossible to get).


----------



## nrlaurin

Bevdeforges said:


> I would keep the divorce paperwork available, but unless you're asked for it specifically, don't offer it. As long as you are applying for your visa in the same name as what is on your birth certificate, it shouldn't be a problem. Also, when applying for a visa, it's far less likely they'll ask for translations - since it's kind of assumed that the consulate staff have at least a fair knowledge of the local language (especially English in the US). Normally, they only ask for your complete "name history" when you go for French nationality - since all that needs to be documented on your French birth certificate - but that's a long ways off just now. <g>
> 
> It sounds like you're pretty much ready to go. When it's time to request an appointment, they'll give you a list of what documents you'll need - and generally speaking, if they decide to ask for something more, they will give you time to get the additional stuff (plus, you can discuss possible alternatives at your appointment if something will be difficult or impossible to get).


Thank you so much!


----------

